# Colors are not the same after heat pressed



## Santauro (Dec 23, 2017)

Hey guys, i'm to this but a quick learner,
I have an epson L310 with pigment ink i made some designs and tried to transfer them on a white sweat the color in my design is red and for my printer settings are : high quality , for paper : epson matte. 
Heat press settings 350/ 80
The problem is the color changed to Yellow after i heat pressed the sweat. Please help


----------



## owleyes (Aug 10, 2017)

What type of transfer are you using?


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

also, what is a 'sweat', and what is its composition?

80 seconds seems really high, jpss is 30 at 375


----------



## Coolhandlt (Oct 18, 2017)

Also new to all this I did find this out. I use a Epson 7110 with a ciss system. When I started I too printed out a light red, dark pink color. Although there is probably a better way, (setting up the correct color system etc, which I have not done and don't know how to do it) I use quality high, photo matte. This gives me the darkest red. Now mind you I making vector art mostly, through my cameo sillouette 3. But if someone else knows how to print what your computer screen actually shows, that would be great lol.


----------



## Amw (Jul 2, 2012)

Coolhandlt said:


> Also new to all this I did find this out. I use a Epson 7110 with a ciss system. When I started I too printed out a light red, dark pink color. Although there is probably a better way, (setting up the correct color system etc, which I have not done and don't know how to do it) I use quality high, photo matte. This gives me the darkest red. Now mind you I making vector art mostly, through my cameo sillouette 3. But if someone else knows how to print what your computer screen actually shows, that would be great lol.


You would need to profile your monitor and printer to get that really accurate. A good printer profile (ICC) will usually get you really close and usually comes with the ink or from asking the ink supplier for it. It is what most people here are using.
We make our own profiles and profile our monitors, but most people dont want the extra expense of buying equipment to profile correctly. It can get expensive. I believe we use this (or an older version of it) https://www.xrite.com/categories/calibration-profiling/i1publish-pro-2 
But that s going to be over kill for most people.

Try to get a profile from you rink supplier.


----------



## Amw (Jul 2, 2012)

Santauro said:


> Hey guys, i'm to this but a quick learner,
> I have an epson L310 with pigment ink i made some designs and tried to transfer them on a white sweat the color in my design is red and for my printer settings are : high quality , for paper : epson matte.
> Heat press settings 350/ 80
> The problem is the color changed to Yellow after i heat pressed the sweat. Please help


As into the t said, 80 seconds is a long time for jet pro soft stretch or the dark shirt materials. 
Are you saying you printed a design, it looked red on the paper and then after pressing the design looks yellow instead of red?

30 seconds at 375 for JPSS
30 seconds at 350 for the dark shirt color papers

Also Post a picture of the paper before and after as well as the shirt or sweatshirt so we can give you the best advice.


----------

